# Rancher fo-4



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with one of these? Im about to buy one from a guy who has it with mounts but idk if it just bolts on or what? Advice is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

You have to weld them on to the header and I think you have to weld a tab to it. But they are kind of quiet, personally I don't like the sound but that's just my opinion. I think the fo-14 is much better but again, my opinion. But its still a good cheap pipe.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ agreed. I hated the FO-4 on my 300, too high pitched/raspy sounding. The FO-14 is louder, but has a lot better tone. 

For the same price & install work you can grab a stock take-off harley muffler. It's fairly quiet, but gives a nice tone and will allow just as much flow/power.


----------

